# Scared of Gas Appliances



## joecaption

Just making a wild guess, is your mother also afraid of a gas stove?
The reason I ask is everyone I know that has a phobia about something it's also because there mom was.
Fear of flying, the water, thunder storms, heights whatever.

Yes gas needs to be respected, but I'd be willing to bet there's at least 10 times more people killed by electical things then gas ever did. At least I can smell gas.


----------



## ModelAFan

We don't have a gas stove. We have electric. At my old house we did have a gas stove, and I was never scared of it.

I just don't understand why I'm scared. And I have no clue on how to fix it.


----------



## chrisn

ModelAFan said:


> We don't have a gas stove. We have electric. At my old house we did have a gas stove, and I was never scared of it.
> 
> I just don't understand why I'm scared. And I have no clue on how to fix it.


 
Thats what psychiatrists were made for.:whistling2:


----------



## creeper

chrisn said:


> Thats what psychiatrists were made for.:whistling2:


 
Exactly. 

And while you are there try to figure out why you want to pretend to be a thirteen year old kid.

Go stir it up elsewhere


----------



## greendealmanage

Nothing worried about the Gas Appliances. I suggest here some solutions about this problem as below.

- Check all the tools for Gas Appliances are guaranteed or not. 
- Check the tools perfectly before use.
- Keep the Fire Safety in your house always.
- Try to Safe your House, Specially the kitchen from with Fire safety.
- You can take a help of Specialist for that to keep your home safe.


----------



## ModelAFan

creeper said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And while you are there try to figure out why you want to pretend to be a thirteen year old kid.
> 
> Go stir it up elsewhere


I am 13 years old. 

I guess I could. But I guess I could go to a neurologist for a headache. :whistling2:

Thanks for the advice, though. I'm going to try to become an "apprentice" of that HVAC tech that I went to the other day... that should help me get over this phobia because then I'll _need_ to get near the heating equipment.


----------



## creeper

I may be Creeper, but you are just creepy. Just because you say you are a 13 year old kid doesn't make it true. I don't even almost believe you.

I know thirteen year olds. And I know safety covers on furnaces and subsequent pilot lights don't get "accidentally bumped" on. Kids don't say " additionally" or half of the other verbage you are tossing around either.

AND on the silghtest, remotest outside chance that I'm wrong, what specifically do you hope to gain from a do it yourself website. 

Would you like us to psychoanalyze you??


----------



## Doc Holliday

Pretty certain the hvac maintenance team are the experts on hvac at your school. 

Very weird thread.


----------



## creeper

Since when do they teach Hvac in grade 8


----------



## Doc Holliday

I did have a friend who was a neighbor when I was about 12 that was into electronics. He probably knew more back then then a lot of adults.

Freaky intelligent on his own interest. 

The op would have had to have studied hvac on his own if he knows anything about it, if indeed he's 13.


----------



## ModelAFan

creeper said:


> Since when do they teach Hvac in grade 8


Believe what you want to believe. But I'm telling the truth, I'm 13 years old.

I know a few kids who know everything about sports because they was "obsessed" with it ever since they were 5. HVAC is my sports, and yes, I'm obsessed with HVAC for some odd reason.

BTW, Doc is right. Nobody taught me about Heating and Cooling. It was something that I went online, read books, and other stuff about. I can practically remember when I was 3 and saying "furnace" all the time.

But it wasn't until recently until I started researching all summer. All I did this past summer was do research on HVAC, and that tought me about all the parts and all that. I'm _*not*_ saying I know everything about HVAC, because I don't know the mathematical parts of it. And that's what I'm hoping to learn.

Yes, I know over 90% of the parts of a furnace. The things I don't know are stuff that isn't insignificant. But I know the stuff like Draft Inducer, Circulator Blower, Burners, Heat Exchanger, Hot Surface Ignitor (or Spark Ignitor or Pilot Light), Thermocouple (if you have a pilot light), gas valve, roll-out switches, flame sensor, and the other parts like the pressure switch, control module, fan limit control (if you have a older unit), ignition control (if your module isn't integrated), fan control (if your module isn't integrated), and the list goes on.


----------



## creeper

Could be, but don't most savants take up electronics, computers, rocket science. ect


----------



## Doc Holliday

ModelAFan said:


> Believe what you want to believe. But I'm telling the truth, I'm 13 years old.
> 
> I know a few kids who know everything about sports because they was "obsessed" with it ever since they were 5. HVAC is my sports, and yes, I'm obsessed with HVAC for some odd reason.


talk hvac to me. Say something, tell me how to charge a txv'd 410A system.


----------



## Doc Holliday

define :

RH
DP
SH
SC
TR
TD
TD
CFM

and the oils in each refrigerant.


----------



## creeper

Times up.

Anybody can look it up or google it. You should know that stuff in your head. Even 13 year old geeky nerds don't speak like an adult.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Do you even know what hvac stands for? If you're really interested then this is a good site to stay and learn on. Many excellent hvac technicians helping a lot of people in the hvac forum up above. You can linger around there and read the threads, learn something. Even ask, I'm sure everyone will be willing to help you.

Define:

hlc.


----------



## creeper

But he already said he is the expert. He just wants help getting over his fear of gas appliances and electric water heaters.

Its so sad


----------



## ModelAFan

You obviously did not read my last post.



> I'm _*not*_ saying I know everything about HVAC


Please don't quiz me. I'm (of course) still learning. I however, do know that CFM is air flow and TR is one of the terminals on the gas valve. I don't know the others but that's why I'm still learning, clearly said I do NOT know everything, and I'm trying to be this tech's "apprentice."

To charge a system, you would evacuate (pull a vacuum?) on the system, put nitrogen in the system, check for leaks, then evacuate the system. Then you would put your refrigerant into the system. That's on R-22 systems. 

I do know that R-410A has no ozone depleting properties. However, 410A has to be ran at dangerously high pressures.


----------



## ModelAFan

Doc Holliday said:


> Do you even know what hvac stands for? If you're really interested then this is a good site to stay and learn on. Many excellent hvac technicians helping a lot of people in the hvac forum up above. You can linger around there and read the threads, learn something. Even ask, I'm sure everyone will be willing to help you.
> 
> Define:
> 
> hlc.


HVAC stands for Heating, Ventilation, and Air Conditioning.

HVAC/R (or HVACR) stands for Heating, Ventilation, Air Conditioning, and Refrigeration.

Just a guess.
HLC equals High Load Calculation?

Like I said in my above post (sorry for the double post), I don't know everything there is to know. I am clearly F-A-R away from being an expert. But I know the basics.

If you want to help me learn, why don't you explain those abbreviations?


----------



## creeper

I have been scared of gas appliances for ever since I can remember. (I'm only a 13 year old kid.) I'm pretty much _the expert at HVAC equipment in my school._ Yes, I'm 13, and I know a lot about HVAC because I was interested in it ever since I was like 5 years old.


Yes you did say you were the expert. You came here looking for psychological counselling


----------



## ModelAFan

Okay. 

In my *student body *I'm the one who knows the most about HVAC (Heating, Ventilation, and Air Conditioning) equipment.

Happy now?


----------



## ModelAFan

I can't say anything without the user creeper saying something.

Yes, I might become the apprentice of the CERTIFIED TECH that I went to yesterday. And now, I'm probably just going to direct all my questions to him.


----------



## ddawg16

spelling and grammer is too good for a 13 year old.....I smell troll


----------



## creeper

ModelAFan said:


> I can't say anything without the user creeper saying something.
> 
> Yes, I might become the apprentice of the CERTIFIED TECH that I went to yesterday. And now, I'm probably just going to direct all my questions to him.


 

This place is for legitmate DIY inquiries and so far you have not directed any questions to any pros. Which any of whom would likely be delighted to answer with the most professional guidance.

From the start, if you had of directed any questions to the pros then this doubt would not have been raised.


----------



## creeper

[quote=ModelAFan;1047746]I can't say anything without the user creeper

 saying something.

Yes, I might become the apprentice of the CERTIFIED TECH that I went to yesterday. And now, I'm probably just going to direct all my questions to him.[/quote]


That sentence alone is way too advanced. Not even the forty yr olds around here refer to each other as the "user"


----------



## Doc Holliday

Legally you can not work in this field, you can't flip burgers at McDonald's for that matter, for a few years. He can not and would be a complete idiot to take any child so young out to work. 

If you ask me something then I'll explain it. I'm not the pupil here.


----------



## ModelAFan

I guess you're right. But this doesn't mean I can't learn stuff from him or "watch and learn."


----------



## chrisn

This boy has never even said awsome:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike

Just watching-------


----------



## creeper

oh'mike said:


> Just watching-------


Oh Hi Oh Mike


----------



## oh'mike

I've been busy-----Hi there!


----------



## Doc Holliday

But what would anyone be wanting by talking about a fear of something? I don't get it.


----------



## creeper

Thats the whole point Doc. This self proclaimed expert was not asking for Hvac help, because he "knows more than anybody at his school" 

He was just asking how to get over his fear of electric water heaters and pilot lights so he can apprentice at the age of 13.

I wonder how he became an expert, when he has this fear in the first place


----------



## Doc Holliday

Where's my smooch, lady?


----------



## ddawg16

creeper said:


> Thats the whole point Doc. This self proclaimed expert was not asking for Hvac help, because he "knows more than anybody at his school"
> 
> He was just asking how to get over his fear of electric water heaters and pilot lights so he can apprentice at the age of 13.
> 
> I wonder how he became an expert, *when he has this fear in the first place*


I wonder if he is afraid to look under the bed????.....

He is not 13.....he is a troll.....


----------



## creeper

I left in the other thread


----------



## Doc Holliday

ddawg16 said:


> I wonder if he is afraid to look under the bed????.....
> 
> He is not 13.....he is a troll.....


But in the event that he actually is 13 then we don't want to talk to kids like this. Aren't you a cop. A sheriff, right?? Sheesh! 

It's obvious you're not a detective. Lolz!!!


----------



## Doc Holliday

creeper said:


> I left in the other thread


I want it on my front porch,... by morning! :yes:


----------



## ddawg16

Doc Holliday said:


> But in the event that he actually is 13 then we don't want to talk to kids like this. Aren't you a cop. A *sheriff*, right?? Sheesh!
> 
> It's obvious you're not a detective. Lolz!!!


Shsssss.....don't tell anyone.....you'll blow my cover....


----------



## Doc Holliday

oh' mike told me to not offer you a <*cough, cough, *ahem> smoke. Not that I smoke, which I don't.


----------



## creeper

YOU ARE A COPPER ???? I mean a Sheriff.

Uhhh I mean an officer. Hey what is the difference anyway?


----------



## creeper

Doc Holliday said:


> oh' mike told me to not offer you a <*cough, cough, *ahem> smoke. Not that I smoke, which I don't.


"ME doth thinks the sir protests too much" Hey its legal now in some states


----------



## ddawg16

Non-arrestable cite here in CA......unless you're like the kid I hooked the other night.....20 year old with his medical maryjane card (issued the day before)......and sharing his 'perscription' with his 3 buddies while they drove back from Knotts Berry Farm.....he missed the part that it's a felony to 'give', sale, provide...etc any drug to others....

His friends were real talkative....."Yea man, it's a blast to get high and then ride the roller coasters."


----------



## ModelAFan

I know I can't legally work in this field at my age.

However, I *can* take the cover off furnaces, look inside of them, point everything out, etc.

If I was prompted to, I could take a furnace apart and put it all back together. Of course I'd need help lifting everything and I'd have to get that inducer on there just right...


----------



## ddawg16

creeper said:


> YOU ARE A COPPER ???? I mean a Sheriff.
> 
> Uhhh I mean an officer. Hey what is the difference anyway?


Police officer has jurisdiction over the city he works in.....Sheriff is county wide......in other words, I can poach in Los Angeles city areas if I want....


----------



## creeper

Dumb kids..

I see. Similar then to our OPP officers


----------



## ddawg16

creeper said:


> Dumb kids..
> 
> I see. Similar then to our OPP officers


If you have ever seen Reno 911.....that is my station...they filmed all of it there....and those guys are so short....


----------



## Doc Holliday

ModelAFan said:


> I know I can't legally work in this field at my age.
> 
> However, I *can* take the cover off furnaces, look inside of them, point everything out, etc.
> 
> If I was prompted to, I could take a furnace apart and put it all back together. Of course I'd need help lifting everything and I'd have to get that inducer on there just right...


If you loved hvac you'd have already taken a few furnaces apart. All the rest of us hvac techs have multiple times. Hell, I have a few I mess with in my living room.


----------



## oh'mike

Doc---If you ever have kids----I picture your house at Christmas---little kids unwrapping tools and furnaces----squeals of delight---- " Oh, Dad--a 135,000 BTU unit----How did you know I wanted one?"


----------



## ddawg16

oh'mike said:


> Doc---If you ever have kids----I picture your house at Christmas---little kids unwrapping tools and furnaces----squeals of delight---- " Oh, Dad--a 135,000 BTU unit----How did you know I wanted one?"


And the wife is saying "Honey, thank you for the new drill, it matches my blue high heels."


----------



## chrisn

And all this is helping this poor child, how?:laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday

ddawg16 said:


> And the wife is saying "Honey, thank you for the new drill, it matches my blue high heels."


Yup, Makita. 

Mike, I wouldn't be _that_ guy.


----------

